# شخصيتك من لون عينيك!



## spider boy (3 مارس 2008)

اكدت بعض الدراسات اختلاف الشخصيات باختلاف لون عيون اصحابها حيث....

*تميز اصحاب العيون السوداء بالعصبية, الغيره, العاطفة القوية.



*تميز اصحاب العيون الزرقاء بالجراءة, الغموض, البرود, عمق التفكير.



*تميز اصحاب العيون الخضراء بالارادة, الخبث, العناد, برود العاطفة.



*تميز اصحاب العيون البنية بالعطف, الخجل, الجاذبية, قوة الحجة.



*تميز اصحاب العيون العسلية بالهدوء, التانى, ضبط العواطف, الكتمان.



*تميز اصحاب العيون الرومادية بالطباع العنيفة, قوة الشخصية.
__________________


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*



> *تميز اصحاب العيون البنية بالعطف, الخجل, الجاذبية, قوة الحجة.


*اشكرك كتير *
*دا لون عيني انا *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*

*



			تميز اصحاب العيون الخضراء بالارادة, الخبث, العناد, برود العاطفة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بس فيها عسلى بردة 
بس انا مش كدة حرام عليك
على العموم ماشى ياعم مرسية على الموضوع 
العسل ده ​*​


----------



## نزار الحزين (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*



> *تميز اصحاب العيون السوداء بالعصبية, الغيره, العاطفة القوية.



شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*

ميرسى على الموضوع الهايل ده الحمد لله ان انا لون عينى بنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sweetly heart (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*

تميز اصحاب العيون السوداء بالعصبية, الغيره, العاطفة القوية 

الرب يباركك على الموضوع لكن هناك اشياء كثيرة الها دور فى شخصية الانسان يعنى كل شى الو دور لحد ما تركب شخصية الانسان متكاملة يعنى فعلا هاى صفات صحيحة ولكن هناك كثير مؤثرات اقوى منها تدخل فى تكون شخصية الانسان 

نيفين ثروت انا اكتير بفوت مواضيع وبلاقى صورة توقيعك وبطلع من كل الموضوع وببطل بجد صورة مقرفة اكتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*

نيفين ثروت انا اكتير بفوت مواضيع وبلاقى صورة توقيعك وبطلع من كل الموضوع وببطل بجد صورة مقرفة اكتيييييييييييييييييييير[/QUOTE]

ميرسى خالص بس احب اعرف الكل انا ليه اختارت الصوره دى
انا مش صقدى اقرف حد زى ما بيقول العضو او العضوه
بس انا اقصد
ان ربنا حاصرنا و محتوينا و راعينا زى الطفل الصغير ده
انا حاسه انه محتوينى كده و مش شايفه حاجه مقرفه فيها
ربنا يبارك العضو ده و يحتويك زى ما هو محتوينى


----------



## ra.mi62 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*



> *تميز اصحاب العيون الزرقاء بالجراءة, الغموض, البرود, عمق التفكير.


 
*ميرسي على الموضوع وانا لون عيوني أزرق سماوي*​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من لون عينيك!*



> *تميز اصحاب العيون العسلية بالهدوء, التانى, ضبط العواطف, الكتمان.


ميرسى على الموضوع الهايل


----------



## yousteka (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

إعرف شخصيتك من عينيك ؟!!!​ 



توصل علماء النفس بأن هناك تلازماً بين أوصاف العيون وسمات شخصية الإنسان .... وإليكم بعض الشخصيات ...

العيون السوداء ..
العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة القوية , الحنان , غالباً مايتحكم القلب في العقل ..

العيون الزرقاء :
الجرأة , حب الذات , الغموض , عمق التفكير , شدة الحساسية , قوة التأثر , المزاج الفني , البرود ...

العيون الرمادية : 
الطباع العنيفة , القسوة ..

العيون الخضراء : 
قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برود العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل 

العيون البنية : 
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..

العيون العسلية : 
الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*




> العيون الخضراء :
> قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برود العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل


 

فى صفات كتير مش صح 
موضوع جميل اووووى يا yousteka​ 
تسلم ايدك​ 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع ​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



yousteka قال:


> العيون البنية :
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..​
> ​


 
*ميررسي يا يوستيكا *
*فعلا معظم الصفات دي فيا *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



yousteka قال:


> ​
> 
> العيون السوداء ..
> العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة القوية , الحنان , غالباً مايتحكم القلب في العقل ..
> ...





*مش كل الصفات دي موجوده طبعا 

مرسي ليكي يويو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*




> العيون السوداء ..
> العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة القوية , الحنان , غالباً مايتحكم القلب في العقل ..


بالظبط انا 

موضوع حلو جداااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

كوكو انت عنيك خضرا اية يا واد انت هاتخليني اعاكسك لية

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



> العيون البنية :
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..


 
جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا بنى  ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## fns (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

العيون البنية :
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



> العيون البنية :
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..


 
دي انا ميرسي يا قمر علي موضوعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مريم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

*شكراً لكم كثيراً​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



> العيون البنية :
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..



*مرسي يا يوستيكا*


----------



## god love 2011 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

العيون البنية : 
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة ..



​​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

وانا عيونى سوداء
وصحيح قلبى اللى بيحرك  عقلى وحنينة خالص صدقونى
ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا عسل على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كوكو انت عنيك خضرا اية يا واد انت هاتخليني اعاكسك لية​
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​


 
ايون عيونى خضرا :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



kokoman قال:


> ايون عيونى خضرا :t30:​


 ايوة حقك تطلع لسانك وتغظني حقك

بس احترس مني بقى

وابقى بخر عنيك :smil16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*

*



العيون الزرقاء :
الجرأة , حب الذات , الغموض , عمق التفكير , شدة الحساسية , قوة التأثر , المزاج الفني , البرود ...​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يااااااااالهوى ايه ده كله 

أنا ببقى كده فى المناسبات وبس الحمدلله هههههه

وطبعا كل الايام عندى مناسبات والحمدلله هههههه*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنت ولون عنيك......؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة حقك تطلع لسانك وتغظني حقك​
> 
> بس احترس مني بقى​
> 
> وابقى بخر عنيك :smil16:​


 
ربنا يستر واعيش لغايه بكره 
ههههههههههههههه 
انا هتبخر هتبخر انهارده ​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك


العيون السوداء


العصبية - سرعة التأثر - الغيرة الشديدة

المشاعر الرقيقة - العاطفة القوية



العيون الزرقاء


الجرأة - حب الذات - الغموض - عمق التفكير

شدة الحساسية - قوة التأثير .



العيون الخضراء


قوة الأرادة - والمراوغة - الدهاء - برودة العاطفة

صلابة الرآي - العناد - حب العمل .



العيون الرمادية



العنف - القسوة - والجرأة والجسارة .




العيون البنية


الرحمة - العطف - الخجل - الجاذبية 

حب العمل - قوة الحجة .




العيون العسلية


الهــــدوء - التأني - التفكير قبل العاطــــــفة 

حب الظهور - ضبط العواطف - الكتمان



منقول


​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

العيون العسلية


الهــــدوء - التأني - التفكير قبل العاطــــــفة 

حب الظهور - ضبط العواطف - الكتمان​
*ميرسى فرارى موضوع جميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

*شكرا ياجميل علي الموووضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

الموضوع حلو اوى 
ميرسي


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> العيون العسلية
> 
> 
> الهــــدوء - التأني - التفكير قبل العاطــــــفة
> ...



اشكرك بريسكلا على المشاركة الحلوة دى

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياجميل علي الموووضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​*




ربنا يخليك دة انت الاجمل 

ميرسي ليك نورت الموضوع

الرب يحفظك
​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



tena_tntn قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى
> ميرسي​



ميرسي يا tena_tntn على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------



## sweetly heart (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



> العيون السوداء
> العصبية - سرعة التأثر - الغيرة الشديدة
> المشاعر الرقيقة - العاطفة القوية



صحيح


الموضوع فيه منه واقعى بس الى عيونهم احمر شو بيكونوا ؟؟؟​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



sweetly heart قال:


> صحيح
> 
> 
> الموضوع فيه منه واقعى بس الى عيونهم احمر شو بيكونوا ؟؟؟​




اللى عيونهم احمر

طلبة وبيذكروا كتير -  عندهم التهاب فى عنيهم

جالسون امام الكمبيوتر

هههههههههه ميرسي على المرور

نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

*
العيون السوداء


العصبية - سرعة التأثر - الغيرة الشديدة

المشاعر الرقيقة - العاطفة القوية​*


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *
> 
> العيون السوداء
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكى على مروريك

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



> العيون البنية
> 
> 
> الرحمة - العطف - الخجل - الجاذبية
> ...


 
جميل اوووووووووووووووى يا فرارى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



candy shop قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووووى يا فرارى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> ​



ميرسي ليكى يا كاندى على مشركتِك

نورتى الموضوع

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## ماريتا (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

العيون العسلية


الهــــدوء - التأني - التفكير قبل العاطــــــفة 

حب الظهور - ضبط العواطف - الكتمان

ميرسى جداااااااااا للموضوع الهايل دة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

*موضوع جميل

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

هي الالوان دي باللنزسز ولا من غير هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

العيون السوداء


العصبية - سرعة التأثر - الغيرة الشديدة

المشاعر الرقيقة - العاطفة القوية

العيون البنية


الرحمة - العطف - الخجل - الجاذبية

حب العمل - قوة الحجة .
*
اعمل كولكشن من دول يطلع لون عينى ههههههههههه
موضوع جميل ميرسى يا فيرارى*


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



ماريتا قال:


> العيون العسلية
> 
> 
> الهــــدوء - التأني - التفكير قبل العاطــــــفة
> ...



ميرسي ليكى نورتى الموضوع بردك الجميل

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



jesus156 قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ...



هههههههههههه لا هى فى فكرة احلى اختارى الصفات اللى تعجبيك

وهاتى اللنزسز عليها متهيقلى كد اسلم حل ههههههههههه

ميرسي على المرور

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



swety koky girl قال:


> العيون السوداء
> 
> 
> العصبية - سرعة التأثر - الغيرة الشديدة
> ...



هههههههههه عملت الكولكشن وطلع اللون المحمحى هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا سويتى على مروريك الجميل

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## merna lovejesus (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*

موضوع جميل اوووووووى ميرسى كتير


----------



## Ferrari (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اتعرف على شخصيتك من لون عنيك*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووى ميرسى كتير



شكراً ليكى خالص على مروريك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_*صاحبات العيون السوداء: دائما عصبيات ، سريعات التأثر ,الغيرة الشديدة،المشاعرالرقيقة، العاطفة القوية، الحنان، غالباً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.*_​ 







*صاحبات العيون الزرقاء: من صفاتهن الجرأة، حب ألذات، الغموض، عمق التفكير، شدةالحساسية، قوة التأثير، المزاج الفني، البرود.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون الرمادية: الطباع العنيفة، القسوة.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون الخضراء: قوة الإرادة، الخبث، برودة العاطفة، صلابة الرأي، العناد،حب العمل.*​ 






*صاحبات العيون البنية: الرحمة، العطف، الخجل، الجاذبية، حب العمل، قوة الحجة.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون العسلية: الهدوء، التأني، التفكير قبل العاطفة، حب الظهور، ضبط العواطف، الكتمان.*​ 






*صاحبات العيون الواسعة: العصبية، الاندفاع وراء العاطفة.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون الضيقة: الذكاء، الحدة،الدقة، قوة الملاحظة وتحكيم العقل.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون المستديرة: قلة التفكير،الفضول، كثرة الحركة، حب الناس.*​ 







*صاحبات العيون الغائرة: التفحص والتدقيق،البحث عن التفاصيل، حب الحياة، التفاؤل.*​ 







_*صاحبات العيون الجاحظة:البعد عن التفاصيل، حب الظهور، الفصاحة، الميل للتشاؤم*_​


----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_دائما عصبيات ، سريعات التأثر ,الغيرة الشديدة،المشاعرالرقيقة، العاطفة القوية، الحنان، غالباً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل._
_الذكاء، الحدة،الدقة، قوة الملاحظة وتحكيم العقل_
_التفحص والتدقيق،البحث عن التفاصيل، حب الحياة، التفاؤل._

ميرسى يا مانا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## monmooon (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*كلام جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا عالموضوع الجميل
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## dodoz (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*صاحبات العيون البنية: الرحمة، العطف، الخجل، الجاذبية، حب العمل، قوة الحجة.*

*ميرسى ليكى يا مانا*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sara a قال:


> _دائما عصبيات ، سريعات التأثر ,الغيرة الشديدة،المشاعرالرقيقة، العاطفة القوية، الحنان، غالباً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل._
> _الذكاء، الحدة،الدقة، قوة الملاحظة وتحكيم العقل_
> _التفحص والتدقيق،البحث عن التفاصيل، حب الحياة، التفاؤل._
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



monmooon قال:


> *كلام جميل اوى ​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​


 شكراااااااا على مرورك الجميل للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع الجميل​*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك*​


 ميرسى يا قمر ويكون معاكى دائما
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الرحمة، العطف، الخجل، الجاذبية، حب العمل، قوة الحجة.

تمام بس مفيش خجل دي
شكرا ياباشا​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bishoragheb قال:


> *الرحمة، العطف، الخجل، الجاذبية، حب العمل، قوة الحجة.​*
> 
> *تمام بس مفيش خجل دي*
> *شكرا ياباشا*​


 هههه خلاص سيب النقطة دى للبنات وكمل الباقى
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل بيشو​


----------



## merna lovejesus (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جمييييييييييييل بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> *صاحبات العيون السوداء: دائما عصبيات ، سريعات التأثر ,الغيرة الشديدة،المشاعرالرقيقة، العاطفة القوية، الحنان، غالباً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.*


موضوع جميييييييييل يا مانتى
وفى حاجات منى فعلا
ميرسى يا قمرتى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييل بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير


ميرسى بجد ليكى انتى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييل يا مانتى
> 
> وفى حاجات منى فعلا
> ميرسى يا قمرتى
> ...


 انتى الى جميلة يا قمرة 
ربنا يخليكى ليا​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا مانا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Tota Christ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

مضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا  يا مانا  :big29:


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



موضوع رائع جداااا جدا يا  mana_mana

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> صاحبات العيون السوداء: دائما عصبيات ، سريعات التأثر ,الغيرة الشديدة،المشاعرالرقيقة، العاطفة القوية، الحنان، غالباً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مانا
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 ميرسى على مرورك للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



tota christ قال:


> مضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا يا مانا :big29:


 
ميرسى يا اجمل توتة متحرمش منك ابداااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا جدا يا mana_mana
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## كيرل (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هناك عين لااحد يعرف لونها ؟انها عين القلب التى يرى بها نور المسيح


----------



## بنت المسيح (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_*انا عنية ديقة وجاحزة وغائرة 
    ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى ليكى كتير​*_


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:

صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

صاحبات العيون الخضراء: قوة الإرادة، الخبث، برودة العاطفة، صلابة الرأي، العناد،حب العمل.

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



كيرل قال:


> هناك عين لااحد يعرف لونها ؟انها عين القلب التى يرى بها نور المسيح


 ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
وكلامك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



الرب يعنى قال:


> _*انا عنية ديقة وجاحزة وغائرة ​*_
> 
> _*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى ليكى كتير*_​


 ميرسى لزوقك وردك للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...


 ميرسى على ردك الجميل للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من عينيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> صاحبات العيون الخضراء: قوة الإرادة، الخبث، برودة العاطفة، صلابة الرأي، العناد،حب العمل.
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر


 
ميرسى يا قمرة على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

